# [SOLVED] router won't work



## sethkevin (Jul 4, 2010)

it used to work but we're back to our vacation pad and the router doesn't work. i tried the paperclip thing and now i can't get it to respond at all. i am able to use the my verizon dsl connection directly from my westell 6100G but when i use the airlink101 to try to even get a wired connection it shows "media disconnected". i tried resetting and it won't respond to 192.168.1.1 (or even the last working setting of 192.168.2.1 before i reset the device). please help!


----------



## sethkevin (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: router won't work*

this is ipconfig /all WITHOUT the wireless router. (only with the modem)
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E/RTL8103E Family PCI
-E Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B9-C2-EE-9B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.18
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 03, 2010 10:38:03 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 04, 2010 10:38:03 PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C4-17-FE-85-6A-05


----------



## sethkevin (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: router won't work*

this is when i disconnected the direct modem connection and used a wired connection to the router (remember, i can't even log in to control the router since i reset it. it's not a password issue, it just doesn't recognize 192.168.1.1 or 2.1

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C4-17-FE-85-6A-05

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E/RTL8103E Family PCI
-E Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B9-C2-EE-9B


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: router won't work*

I'm going to guess that router uses 192.168.1.1 as a base address. Since you have your "modem" which is really a modem/router and it also uses 192.168.1.1, the secondary router will not be able to connect with it's default configuration.


----------



## sethkevin (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: router won't work*

you are right. as i said in my thread that before it become non-responsive i had the router at 2.1
So how do i get a login screen on the router?? After i reset the router with a paperclip, i can't control it. please help!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: router won't work*

You need to learn the default gateway of the router. Easiest way is to connect the router (and NOT the modem) to the PC and use ipconfig to get that address.


----------



## sethkevin (Jul 4, 2010)

*frustrated - router shows "disconnected"*

i am able to ping my router but can't figure out how to get an internet connection. it used to work. i'm trying to do this wired before i even attempt to enable wireless. i can connect from the westell modem, but when i run it though the airlink101 wireless router, i get the info below but no internet connection. Please help! :sigh:

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82567LM Gigabit Network Co
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-68-14-50-30
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 06, 2010 8:26:29 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 13, 2010 8:26:29 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\sgreenberg>ping 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 27ms, Average = 7ms


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: frustrated - router shows "disconnected"*

I have Merged your Thread here, there's no need to have 2 Threads with the same issue. Thanks.


sethkevin said:


> i am able to ping my router but can't figure out how to get an internet connection. it used to work. i'm trying to do this wired before i even attempt to enable wireless. i can connect from the westell modem, but when i run it though the airlink101 wireless router, i get the info below but no internet connection. Please help! :sigh:
> 
> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
> 
> ...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: router won't work*

I'd reset the router to factory defaults first.

Next, open the router's web based interface and configure it's base address at 192.168.2.1.

When connected to that modem/router you posted about previously, it should allow a connections through this router.


----------



## sethkevin (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: router won't work*



johnwill said:


> I'd reset the router to factory defaults first.
> 
> Next, open the router's web based interface and configure it's base address at 192.168.2.1.
> 
> When connected to that modem/router you posted about previously, it should allow a connections through this router.


still does NOT respond. i followed your instructions and properly reset the router, then changed the base address to 2.1. i am able to ping the router but still not able to connect to the internet. PLEASE HELP!!! 

below is what the router info shows and at the bottom is the cmd info:

Router Information 
Firmware Version: 1.01 
Current Time: 00:06:35 01/01/2000 
Internet MAC Address: 00:1d:6a:dc:5a:dc 
Host Name: ar430w 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Internet Connection 
Connection Type: PPPoE 
Connection Status: disconnected 
IP Address: 0.0.0.0 
Subnet Mask: 0.0.0.0 
Default Gateway: 0.0.0.0 
DNS1: 0.0.0.0 
DNS2: 0.0.0.0 

here is the latest info:
Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 29ms, Average = 8ms

C:\Documents and Settings\sgreenberg>ping www.yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host www.yahoo.com. Please check the name and try ag
ain.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: router won't work*

You do NOT want a PPPoE connection to a router, you need to configure it for automatic IP addressing.

Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------

